# Bartow county hunt club



## Goose 15 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thinking about leasing some land in Bartow county next year. I was in a club in the Kingston area for 10 years,until it was sold to Barnsley Gardens. I'm in the process of trying to find some land.If anyone is intrested,leave me info so I can get in touch with you if I find some.I won't know anything until around August,but if you contact me,You will be tops on the list.  Thanx The Goose


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Dec 19, 2007)

oh yeah, let me know.  I need something close.


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking for a club close to home as an alternative to my club this year, let me know something please. PM sent.


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 21, 2007)

Let me know as well.


----------



## pbk84 (Dec 21, 2007)

Im in let  me know


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me know. 2 people.


----------



## todd (Dec 25, 2007)

Let me Know as well


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Dec 25, 2007)

I am looking also.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Dec 25, 2007)

Let me know, I'm interested.


----------



## msubulldog (Dec 27, 2007)

I would be interested.


----------



## sbrown (Dec 30, 2007)

Interested, will send PM


----------



## Yel95 (Dec 31, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## aubie (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## dherrin (Jan 4, 2008)

*club*

I'm very interested


----------



## CARDNUT (Jan 4, 2008)

What's the word GOOSE....? Heard anything yet?.... Just let me know and it's on like Donkie Kong........NUT


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like 15 guys so far that would make a nice hunting club.  So what's up?  I'm up for it.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Jan 5, 2008)

*club*

im interested also,give me info as soon as you get it,thanks


----------



## Phat Mitch (Jan 9, 2008)

Phat Mitch Interested


----------



## pidget (Jan 9, 2008)

i will be interested if you find some. e-mail me a ppk2005rn@windstream.net and i would be glad to join. i have been hunting in talbot county for the last 23 years and the private land i hunt just got sold because my friend passed away last may


----------

